# LUSH fresh farmacy cleanser



## dagmar88 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi,
I happened to stumble upon this Lush product (doing some research on my competition and following every step they make   )







But what is it? The description distinctly states it's not soap...  :wink: 

INCI:

Calamine Powder, Chamomile Decoction (Anthemis nobilis), Elderflower Decoction (Sambucus nigra), Sodium Palm Kernelate, Sodium Stearate, Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, Glycerine, Lavender Oil (Lavandula hybrida), Chamomile Oil (Anthemis nobilis), Tea Tree Oil (Melaleuca alternifolia), Rose Absolute (Rosa centifolia), Sodium Chloride, EDTA, Tetrasodium Etidronate, *Limonene, *Linalool, Perfume, Marigold Flowers (Calendula officinalis),.

Can someone help me with this one?

Dagmar


----------



## jenn624 (Mar 9, 2009)

is it something to help clear up poison ivy or oak maybe? the calamine ingredients make me think it might be... or maybe just a a facial acne bar?


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 9, 2009)

I have bought a soap with the same name from them and it was a facial soap for acne prone skin.


----------



## angbaby4974 (Mar 9, 2009)

How awesome to stumble across this tonight.  I was just wondering aobut adding calamine to a soap recipe for my son, who apparently is HIGHLY allergic to poison ivy/oak/sumac.  He's gotten into it before, but has never really had a bad reaction, mostly just on his hand & after a couple of days it's gone.  Not this time (2nd time in 3 weeks :shock: ) He's covered in it!  He's also covered in calamine lotion.  Funniest thing was him standing there in his underwear, making muscles with his arms yelling "Calamine Man!!!", all the while looking at himself in the mirror & not realizing hubby & I were watching him  I thought I was gonna pee my pants I was laughing so hard!!!!


Anyways...back on topic...how would one add calamine to soap?


----------



## carebear (Mar 10, 2009)

"...Sodium Palm Kernelate, ...Sodium Lauryl Sulfate"

The first part is a soap (saponified palm kernel oil) and the second is a detergent/surfactant.  


Lush describes it as "Fresh Farmacy looks like soap and you use it in the same way, getting it wet and smoothing the light lather over your face, but it's a good deal more special." which is not exactly saying it's not a soap (in fact it's listed as a cleanser) but the reality is that while it doesn't meet the US definition of a soap it basically is one.

The calamine and chamomile are supposed to be soothing.  Studies have shown that calamine isn't actually particularly soothing at all but that's a different topic.

And speaking of different topics, this statement is very very iffy "And if you're prone to breakouts, lavender and tea tree will banish pimple-forming bacteria. "  sounds like a drug claim to me.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like a detergent to me, what a clever marketing scheme....


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Carebear,
I'll try to translate what the Dutch version of the description is:
Technically speaking Fresh Farmacy is not soap. It May look like soap. And is used in a similar way; get it wet, massage your face with it and rinse off. 
*But it's better than a piece of soap could ever be*. Soothing calamine an chamomile, healing lavender and tea tree can help cure your problem skin and make you glow.

Indeed some very clever marketing!

How much junk can you throw in soap before it's not called soap anymore, but becomes 'something better'?!  :roll:


----------



## Deda (Mar 10, 2009)

angbaby4974 said:
			
		

> How awesome to stumble across this tonight.  I was just wondering aobut adding calamine to a soap recipe for my son, who apparently is HIGHLY allergic to poison ivy/oak/sumac.  He's gotten into it before, but has never really had a bad reaction, mostly just on his hand & after a couple of days it's gone.  Not this time (2nd time in 3 weeks :shock: ) He's covered in it!  He's also covered in calamine lotion.  Funniest thing was him standing there in his underwear, making muscles with his arms yelling "Calamine Man!!!", all the while looking at himself in the mirror & not realizing hubby & I were watching him  I thought I was gonna pee my pants I was laughing so hard!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways...back on topic...how would one add calamine to soap?



Have you tried adding Jewelweed extract to soap for Poison Ivy?

For calamine soap make a mix of zinc oxide with a tiny little bit of iron oxide, similar to how you would add a clay.


----------



## brian0523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Shame they would make soap for acne skin and use Sodium Lauryl Sulfate.  These companies will never learn, or will they ever really care as long as they get money?


----------

